# e100 and e85, ethanol run cars



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

can anyone enlighten me with what has to change in order to switch a car that is running on autronic into a flex fuel or e100 run car. 
i know the mileage stays about the same while the performance is greatly enhanced and emissions are also improved.
my car is a '87 vw jetta coupe
engine is a turbo 1.8 16v head with a obd 1 2.0l aba bottom end
fuel injection is a autronic smc 1.93 with 83lb injectors and a brand new bosche 044 fuel pump.
the feed line from the tank to swirlpot and out of the rear afterpump filter to the fuel rail has been changed to a 6an cloth braided line (earls)
i am just wondering what else might be an issue with converting to a renewable fuel source...
any help will be greatly apreciated
thanks
kyle
ps, on the old setup the car made 327 wheel at 13.5 psi with a very rough street tune. new goal is 450 wheel and it will remain reliable enough for the 100 mile round trip to school and home


----------



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: e100 and e85, ethanol run cars (kc drifto)*

thanks kc, does 87 or the cheap fuels have more lubrication than say 91 octane?


----------



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: e100 and e85, ethanol run cars (kc drifto)*

i will try a few experiments but i am sure i could do a e90 with 10 being a pure lubricant for the system


----------



## krautcar (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: e100 and e85, ethanol run cars (jetta2dr16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta2dr16v* »_can anyone enlighten me with what has to change in order to switch a car that is running on autronic into a flex fuel or e100 run car. 
i know the mileage stays about the same while the performance is greatly enhanced and emissions are also improved.


Ummm....No. Mileage does _not_ stay the same. It takes approximately 30% more fuel. You also need to replace pretty much your entire fuel system because ethanol will eat through alot. I know there were 2 or 3 1.8t guys who did it, try that tech forum.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: e100 and e85, ethanol run cars (kc drifto)*

OK, here goes, a quick explanation, to run E85, you need a way to get the computer to adjust the fuel ratio, gas is a 14.7 afr ethanol is an 8.6 afr, the big car companies the build flex-fuel cars use some sort of analyzer to determine how much ethanol is in the fuel and is able the adjust the o2 sensor output accordingly. Contrary to what people keep saying the alcohol does not eat up your seals, hoses etc. unless you happen to be running seals and hoses on your fuel system that were made in the 70s or early 80s and even then it is a rare occurrence, mechanical fuel pumps had a problem in the early days of "oxygenated fuel" but I digress.
So your biggest problem will be adjusting the o2 sensor output so you can trick the computer into sending enough fuel to the engine to run right. 
I wouldn't worry about the lubricating effects of gas, they removed the only effective lubricant from fuel when they mandated unleaded fuel, the stuff they mandated to replace it was discontinued too, when it was found to be magnitudes more toxic and contaminating in smaller amounts than the lead that it replaced.


----------



## tmechanic (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: e100 and e85, ethanol run cars (kc drifto)*

Actually the rubber dried out, real rubber, not sure when they started using the synthetic stuff, anything you can buy now should hold up to alcohol, in alot of states there's a min 10% alcohol in all gas.
I keep forgetting that alot of the cars on here are old enough to have a problem with alcohol, which is embarrassing since my car is an '86.


----------



## jetta2dr16v (Dec 15, 2003)

*Re: e100 and e85, ethanol run cars (tmechanic)*

KC, on your '85 was t the actual fual distribter like a CIS car that failed? as far as the o rings and such that were inside, there are quite a bit of pieces of rubber in the fuel distributer.
i am currently in the process of assembling a high volume still that i will be able to produce my own fuel, for the people who do not know, there is a tax redemption per gallon of ethanol produced all you have to do is fill out the according paperwork correctly and go through all of the right procedures.
i am currenlty about half way through my new book, alcohol can be a gas!
great read and very informative. the estimated plan is to be converting my jetta over in the next coming months after i am sure that the engine is strong enough on gas and fix any associated problems from going through everything recently.
thanks everyone for your insight, keep it coming


----------

